# Epoxy vs hot glue



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

i was reading the other day and lots of people said to use epoxy b/c its stronger than hot glue. so when i got my new arrows around 6 month ago i used epoxy to put in the inserts. well within the last 2 weeks of shooting the inserts came out of two (2 of 6 arrows) so now i have 2 arrow left (split one and lost another).

the guy on youtube that has the bow tuning tips said to use hot glue.

here's my ? do you use epoxy to get strength or use hot glue which isn't as strong but doesn't get brittle.


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

I think it depends on the epoxy you are using. The fast set epoxy is more brittle compaired to the slow drying.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

I've always used a hot melt glue (like Bohning Ferr-L-Tite) on aluminum and carbon arrows and always will. Never had any problems with inserts coming out unless I want to take them out myself. :thumbs_up


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I was using Bohning fletching glue. Some guru said that the hot glue gun stuff worked great. So I used that on the last doz. One insert completely out, another kinda out.

Back to the Bohning...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I use neither.
I started using Impact resistant Gorilla Super Glue a year ago, and so far, no failures. I use it for all my archery adhesive needs. Stays slightly flexable. Fletching get shot up with out coming loose, and inserts and Nibbs are forever stuck in place. At least for the past year (forever)


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

I used ferr-l-tite for years but don't anymore. I use the Gold tip or Vanetec vane glue and have not lost an insert YET. I shoot ALOT!


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Goat Tuff or New Glue by Gold TIP*

5 min epoxy is brittle & breaks

Use 24 hours eopxy glue and they will never come out


TAG


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

i used a 24 hour epoxy on these. i think i will go back to hot glue or get the bohning hot melt epoxy stuff.


----------



## s.rob (Jan 17, 2007)

*Hot melt*

I use the hot melt that I get from our local Ace Hardware stays put until I need to remove it. I would have to look at the package to see which brand and what suggested materials.
S.ROB


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

super glue. never had a problem when using it.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

You folks that use expoxy or 'super glue' type glue, after it drys/cures, and you need to spin the insert a little to get the wobble out when you screw in your broadhead, how does that work?  With a hot melt type glue all you gotta do is warm up the arrow end so you can twist the insert a little to get the broadhead/arrow to spin true (most of the time). Sorta like balancing a tire. I don't see how you can make that tuning adjustment with a permenant type glue, unless you just don't bother tuning a broadhead tipped arrow.


----------



## 3Dmaniac (May 25, 2009)

ive used straight up crazy glue, never had an insert or nib come out......just keep it simple...to get one out just heat the tip...


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

3Dmaniac said:


> ive used straight up crazy glue, never had an insert or nib come out......just keep it simple...to get one out just heat the tip...


It's not the removing them or that they pull out when you remove your arrow from a target that I'm talking about. I just don't see how you can tune the wobble out of an arrow (if you should have any) with the insert glued in with anything but hot melt glue. Then again, I guess most people don't bother with that part of the arrow tuning process and then wonder why they can't get their broadheads to fly right........


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

BowKil said:


> You folks that use expoxy or 'super glue' type glue, after it drys/cures, and you need to spin the insert a little to get the wobble out when you screw in your broadhead, how does that work?  With a hot melt type glue all you gotta do is warm up the arrow end so you can twist the insert a little to get the broadhead/arrow to spin true (most of the time). Sorta like balancing a tire. I don't see how you can make that tuning adjustment with a permenant type glue, unless you just don't bother tuning a broadhead tipped arrow.


 I don't think tuning a broadhead was not a consideration in this thread on 3D archery. However, tuning for broadhead is just as easily accomplished by having the broadhead on the insert when you insert it and simply rotate it until it spins true. The 10 seconds it takes for the glue to set give you time to do this if you are accomplished at it. That being said not all broadheads give you that same vibration free spin even in the same pack of heads. Any responsible bowhunter will figure it out. Shooting broadheads is not something a 3D shooter gives as much thought to as someone that shoots the same arrow for hunting, and competition archery.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

BowKil said:


> With a hot melt type glue all you gotta do is warm up the arrow end so you can twist the insert a little to get the broadhead/arrow to spin true (most of the time).


 
When you say warm up the arrow end, are you talking the tip or broadhead or the actual end of the arrow? Doesn't heating the end of a carbon arrow damage the strength of the carbon?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

use the clear hot melt from coffey it will hold and is reversable with hot water


----------



## skybolt (Apr 29, 2008)

3Dblackncamo said:


> use the clear hot melt from coffey it will hold and is reversible with hot water


Do you have a link to the website? Can't find it anywhere. I like the sound of that if it will truly do the job.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

not sure but i will check in to it, he goes to the asa shoots not sure about ibo


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

coffeymarketing.net


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

mag41vance said:


> I don't think tuning a broadhead was not a consideration in this thread on 3D archery.* However, tuning for broadhead is just as easily accomplished by having the broadhead on the insert when you insert it and simply rotate it until it spins true.* The 10 seconds it takes for the glue to set give you time to do this if you are accomplished at it. That being said not all broadheads give you that same vibration free spin even in the same pack of heads. Any responsible bowhunter will figure it out. Shooting broadheads is not something a 3D shooter gives as much thought to as someone that shoots the same arrow for hunting, and competition archery.


True. Assuming that you're going to put that _same_ broadhead on that _same_ arrow later on. I didn't see anything about just 3D in the OP. I've been at this game probably longer then you've been alive. I am well aware of the variances in packs of broadheads as well as in field points. :wink:



Maxtor said:


> When you say warm up the arrow end, are you talking the tip or broadhead or the actual end of the arrow? *Doesn't heating the end of a carbon arrow damage the strength of the carbon?*


Absolutely. But hot water or heat from a hair dryer is enough to loosen adhesion the hot melt without damaging the integrity of the carbon. Never use a flame or a heat gun directly on the carbon, or for that matter, even to heat up the tip that's still screwed into the insert.


----------

